# Top Gear



## BookStop (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone watch this show? I got hooked on it when I visited the UK last year and have just finished the dvds of season 10. I just love it. Those guys completely crack me up, although sometimes I think Jeremy might be a bit of a butthead, esp at poor James May. But even that is good 

I figure TG must be on season 13 now, right? Does anyone recognize the episode where the guys race a coal powered train against a motorcycle and a car? I'm just wondering which season it's in - maybe 12?


----------



## biodroid (Jan 11, 2010)

Its on 13 now. Very good show and well worth watching the previous seasons.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 11, 2010)

Its now in it's 14th series and to be honest although there is still the odd spark, it is starting to look a little stale and predictable.
Series 14: where we’re at « Transmission – BBC Top Gear


----------



## Pyan (Jan 11, 2010)

Moved from *Film* thread to *TV* thread...


----------



## tangaloomababe (Jan 12, 2010)

I got hooked on Top Gear probably Five or so years ago, came across it purely by chance, jsut channel surfing one night. Been watching it ever since.  So many wonderful episodes but I think the African Safari, Vietnam motorbike ride and the most recent one with the most beautiful steam train vrs the Black Shadow and the car (trying to remember if it was a Jag) were special.  
They are a funny trio and I loved watching "Star in a resaonably priced vehicle" is great.  
They have tried to emulate the show in other countries but they don't compare to the original and I have found its rival Fifth Gear a pale comparasion.  I hope the guys are around for years to come...........


----------



## Rodders (Jan 12, 2010)

I cannot but watch this on Dave. They look like they're having such a laugh. It's lads TV.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 12, 2010)

I somewhat agree with Vladd. The Bolivia special was brilliant, but the rest of the series was a little below par. I do hope it picks up though. Nice to have a TV programme not aimed at women


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 12, 2010)

Do love Top Gear. And always masses of it on Dave. Completely enviable job, larking about and just doing crazy stuff with your friends (until it gets a little too dangerous, as Hammond found out...)

Really enjoy the specials, particularly the Vietnam one. I loved the African one, too, but I've only ever seen it once. The Vietnam one gets repeated endlessly, when will the others have the same done?

Although staged much of time, it's absolutely hilarious anyway. Was watching, earlier today, the one where they make their own convertible family car and set a car wash on fire. Watching them run away like naughty school children is so funny.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 12, 2010)

Still think you can't beat the caravanning "holiday" (series 8, episode 6) set in the New Forest...

Videos from BBC Top Gear: Series 8, Episode 6 - BBC Top Gear - BBC Top Gear


Not the best quality, Hoopy, but...

http://dailycarvideos.com/2007/11/05/top-gear-safari-in-africa/


----------



## BookStop (Jan 12, 2010)

I jsut wish i had the budget to act out my inner child like those boys do. 

favorite car?

I like Oliver, an opel corsa i think, and the Bugati Veyron.


----------



## williamjm (Jan 17, 2010)

HoopyFrood said:


> Really enjoy the specials, particularly the Vietnam one. I loved the African one, too, but I've only ever seen it once. The Vietnam one gets repeated endlessly, when will the others have the same done?



I like the specials best, since I don't own a car I'm not really interested in the motoring news and car reviews bits of the normal shows. The Vietnam and Bolivia specials were both very entertaining, although the most memorable moment is probably from the American special where they quickly regret writing insulting slogans on their vehicles and stopping at an Alabama gas station. I don't think I've seen an African special, I'll have to look out for that.


----------



## Disturbed Dee (Mar 28, 2010)

I do, and my 2 year old son has loved it since he was about 7 months


----------



## Tillane (Mar 28, 2010)

*pokes head above parapet*

Hate it, mostly due to the fact that I can't stand any of the presenters, but also the whole stagey-ness of it.  Makes me want to launch my TV out the window.

Awful, awful, awful.

*ducks back down again*


----------

